# Best stock sense rom?



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, rooting my brother in law's inc2, just curious what is the best stock debloated sense GB rom?

Thanks
Dan

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

GB for the inc2 is almost dead now. Seems like everyone is on either Aeroevan's CM9, AOKP, or MIUIv4


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, that's kind of how it looks. I appreciate all your help in the other thread, his original phone was rooted with the stock HTC rom, just looking for something that was debloated mainly.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

redbelly said:


> Yeah, that's kind of how it looks. I appreciate all your help in the other thread, his original phone was rooted with the stock HTC rom, just looking for something that was debloated mainly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Nitsuj over on xda has a good debloated ROM.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## twister250 (Nov 8, 2011)

redbelly said:


> Yeah, that's kind of how it looks. I appreciate all your help in the other thread, his original phone was rooted with the stock HTC rom, just looking for something that was debloated mainly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


The best sense rom is Skyraider Zeus 1.3. IMO...

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check those both out

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Nickolas (Sep 8, 2011)

Skyraider ftw. Flashed it a few days ago and loving it. Didn't like the battery drain on the ics roms. Definitly recommending skyraider Zeus though.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## dro855 (Dec 13, 2011)

Add another vote for SkyRaider Zeus. I had SkyRaider on my Dinc1 and loved it as well. To me, they have some of the most stable, feature-rich ROMS around. I'm more of a AOSP guy, but those are the only Sense ROMS I run.


----------

